# {dallasbasketball.com} Wang Gone



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

*{dallasbasketball.com}Wang Gone*

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/morestories.asp?id=2233&NAV=1...

[editted by Petey, please don't post in full, because it is copy righted material...]


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank you for sharing, I think it is too bad he is gone, I think he was a very good center on the raise.

-Petey


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

It isn't a bad news for Mavs.
Wang is less helpful for Mavs.Mavs is no room for Wang.
So.....Let Wang go.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> It isn't a bad news for Mavs.
> Wang is less helpful for Mavs.Mavs is no room for Wang.
> So.....Let Wang go.


Hell ya let him go, right to our backup C position, its over now.... :rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Hell ya let him go, right to our backup C position, its over now.... :rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


obviously you havent seen him play that much....


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> obviously you havent seen him play that much....


I've seen him play and he's a decent backup who can shoot a spread the D. Thats all, I just think he's good enough not to let him go for free.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen him play and he's a decent backup who can shoot a spread the D. Thats all, I just think he's good enough not to let him go for free.


well take Kandi and give yall a 1st round draft pick!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Did Wang get the full mid-level? If so it would be the base for a good trade of sorts...

-Petey


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> well take Kandi and give yall a 1st round draft pick!


HAHA No more pics pleeease.... Dallas will be just fine and the clips will be better. I have Dallas finishing with the best record in the west, the clips 4th in my pics. I really like the MAVS, and if they give up Wang I'll like em even more...I saw the game live last year at staples were PIKE lit it up for like 30 something, I think these are probably the two funnest teams to watch.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What about the Nets, or the Kings... I think either would or should go before the Clippers as a enjoyable team to watch...

No offense bro, just an opinion.

-Petey


----------

